# East europe maxxing is very legit



## Deleted member 7901 (Apr 28, 2021)

My friend's father is like 35 and looks like 3.5 PSL and he is like 6'
He went to Kiev and literally approached some 19 years old Ukrainian hot girl, and asked her if she wants to move,
And now a year later they are still together, and she genuinely likes him (My friend sent my videos of them having fun lol)
on top of that she is a model

JFL if you don't east europemaxx, there so many hot young girls looking to escape those shitholes, you can easily get sex with them
and dump them


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Apr 28, 2021)

ItsNotADream said:


> *He went to Kiev and literally approached some 19 years old Ukrainian hot girl, and asked her if she wants to move,*
> And now a year later they are still together, and she genuinely likes him (My friend sent my videos of them having fun lol)
> *on top of that she is a model*


sounds like meme larp ngl


----------



## JimmyDreamsOfZygos (Apr 28, 2021)

She’s gonna be in for a surprise when our plane lands in Brazil


----------



## Deleted member 13709 (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Apr 28, 2021)

thinwhiteduke said:


> sounds like meme larp ngl


It sounds like some kind of a retarded redpill but its 100% true, those countries are stack in the past
and your SMV will be massive if you have money, He legit sent me videos, and I visited his house multiple times
where I saw her


----------



## gamma (Apr 28, 2021)

ItsNotADream said:


> your SMV will be massive if you have money


If you need money to get laid, you're betabuxxing


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Apr 28, 2021)

gamma said:


> If you need money to get laid, you're betabuxxing


You don't understand, them simply hearing that you are from a foreign rich nation and have an accent,
is enough to get laid once without spending much, and then dump them

in the worst case you will buy them food, which shouldn't cost more then $2 per meal in those locations


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 28, 2021)

ItsNotADream said:


> My friend's father is like 35 and looks like 3.5 PSL and he is like 6'
> He went to Kiev and literally approached some 19 years old Ukrainian hot girl, and asked her if she wants to move,
> And now a year later they are still together, and she genuinely likes him (My friend sent my videos of them having fun lol)
> on top of that she is a model
> ...











LocationMaxxing, one video saying more then a 1000 words


This is locationmaxxing extreme, example. That dude is basically an incel in Australia; because he is "just" a 30-something normie. While he's overall not that bad looking, and he seems like a good/decent and moral person. Yet, in optimum location. He's getting alot of attention and interest...




looksmax.org


----------



## gamma (Apr 28, 2021)

ItsNotADream said:


> You don't understand, them simply hearing that you are from a foreign rich nation and have an accent,
> is enough to get laid once without spending much, and then dump them
> 
> in the worst case you will buy them food, which shouldn't cost more then $2 per meal in those locations


Alright but those girls that go for rich foreigners are giga sluts for money

You can't ltr them, your friend will be cucked soon


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Apr 28, 2021)

gamma said:


> Alright but those girls that go for rich foreigners are giga sluts for money
> 
> You can't ltr them, your friend will be cucked soon


You shouldn't marry them, you can dump before flying back, I am simply stating this as a good way to get a high quality pussy


----------



## Preston (Apr 28, 2021)

Sounds too good to be true


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Apr 28, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Sounds too good to be true


My father picked my mom (russian) from the bus station 20 years ago, now I am here


----------



## Preston (Apr 28, 2021)

ItsNotADream said:


> My father picked my mom (russian) from the bus station 20 years ago, now I am here


From what I know EE foids are whores for money and status


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Apr 28, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> From what I know EE foids are whores for money and status


They are, my mom though my father was very wealthy because he looks wealthy, and his family is very wealthy as well,
but he is not and they don't live in the same country


----------



## Preston (Apr 28, 2021)

ItsNotADream said:


> They are, my mom though my father was very wealthy because he looks wealthy, and his family is very wealthy as well,
> but he is not and they don't live in the same country


They don't seem to be LTR material tbh


----------



## gamma (Apr 28, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Sounds too good to be true


Indeed 

I've speaked with a lot of italians that use to travel to get pussy (becuase Italy is hard mode), and they said that things changed in East Europe, now it's not so easy like 10 years ago

Those countries aren't poor like 10 years ago, and girls have understood that a lot of foreigners are just sex tourists so they wait a lot of dates before fucking, because are tired to be pumped and dumped by sex tourists


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Apr 28, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> They don't seem to be LTR material tbh


They are not


----------



## Lihito (Apr 28, 2021)

ItsNotADream said:


> My friend's father is like 35 and looks like 3.5 PSL and he is like 6'
> He went to Kiev and literally approached some 19 years old Ukrainian hot girl, and asked her if she wants to move,
> And now a year later they are still together, and she genuinely likes him (My friend sent my videos of them having fun lol)
> on top of that she is a model
> ...


I hope he wives her and makes your American mother jelaous

Did your mother leave you?
Was she a feminist?


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Apr 28, 2021)

Lihito said:


> I hope he wives her and makes your American mother jelaous
> 
> Did your mother leave you?
> Was she a feminist?


*My friend's father
not mine

my friend's mom is a drug addict, and the father used to be as well but he did a total flip


----------



## Johanjohan (Apr 28, 2021)

East europe girls are super hotties


----------



## Lihito (Apr 28, 2021)

ItsNotADream said:


> It sounds like some kind of a retarded redpill but its 100% true, those countries are stack in the past
> and your SMV will be massive if you have money, He legit sent me videos, and I visited his house multiple times
> where I saw her





ItsNotADream said:


> *My friend's father
> not mine
> 
> my friend's mom is a drug addict, and the father used to be as well but he did a total flip


Sorry Brother for mentioning your mother i thought you had a bad relationship with her!

Also fuck american roasties


----------



## Deleted member 3771 (Apr 28, 2021)

Ignore


----------



## Chadeep (Apr 28, 2021)

I had a half curry half Russian guy in my school ngl. His father met his mother in 1995. Idk if it still works for ethnics.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Apr 28, 2021)

sounds like a plan tbh.

EE girls mog western girls to oblivion in SMV


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 28, 2021)

He’s probably higher than 3.5 psl


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 28, 2021)

One reason might be that men are scarce in Eastern Europe. Literally. The female-male-ratio is like 85-100 or 90-100 in most countries from the former Soviet Union. 

All this men killing themselves with suicide and alcoholism make it easier for the surviving men and foreigners to slay there.


----------



## Deleted member 5799 (Apr 28, 2021)

ItsNotADream said:


> My friend's father is like 35 and looks like 3.5 PSL and he is like 6'
> He went to Kiev and literally approached some 19 years old Ukrainian hot girl, and asked her if she wants to move,
> And now a year later they are still together, and she genuinely likes him (My friend sent my videos of them having fun lol)
> on top of that she is a model
> ...



35yo dating a 20yo isnt really challenging in ukraine and russia

even if you are 40 its possible, women are less feminist and look for a leader and someone who take command on the house (similar to a father)


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Apr 28, 2021)

ItsNotADream said:


> ropemaxx


----------



## turbocuckcel_7000000 (Apr 28, 2021)

what the fuck

you would approach as a local, 10 years younger and 1 PSL better looking and be treated like dogshit

and a mentally ill freak for approaching outside of family and friends to begin with


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 28, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> One reason might be that men are scarce in Eastern Europe. Literally. The female-male-ratio is like 85-100 or 90-100 in most countries from the former Soviet Union.
> 
> All this men killing themselves with suicide and alcoholism make it easier for the surviving men and foreigners to slay there.


*FUCK.* I meant:

The *male-female-ratio* is like 85-100 or 90-100 in most countries from the former Soviet Union.

All this men killing themselves with suicide and alcoholism make it easier for the surviving men and foreigners to slay there.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 28, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> From what I know EE foids are whores for money and status


Asif other women around the world, have no concern for money and status!

Most, if not all women, care about mopney and status also.
The level of which, may differ though. I can agree

LMS is the equations of SMV


----------



## TITUS (Apr 28, 2021)

Send us picks or larp, is he moneymaxed?


----------



## Merlix (Apr 28, 2021)

This isn't true anymore. Ukraine has been showered with Dubai and Turkish money and now any girl worth her salt is looking for the chanel and champagne lifestyle. The ones that aren't are picked up by locals who are looking better and better these days.

Instagram, OnlyFans and tinder have ruined these places for any normal betabuxxer. You better bring a fuck ton of money or else you'll be at best paying for whores but not getting a ltr.

And if that's your game, seeking.com does the same shit without having to take time off work.


----------



## BertrandRussell (Apr 28, 2021)

I've been with two ukranians and they have the smelliest nether regions i've ever had to deal with. Grossed out.


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Apr 28, 2021)

BertrandRussell said:


> I've been with two ukranians and they have the smelliest nether regions i've ever had to deal with. Grossed out.


I heard that from many people, I wonder why is that


----------



## .👽. (May 6, 2021)

This is unironically true tbh. Polish girls even ask on tinder if you want to marry them jfl

But its not real attraction


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (May 6, 2021)

JimmyDreamsOfZygos said:


> She’s gonna be in for a surprise when our plane lands in Brazil


wdym


----------



## BertrandRussell (May 6, 2021)

ItsNotADream said:


> I heard that from many people, I wonder why is that


shitty poverty gulag genes.


----------



## BertrandRussell (May 6, 2021)

BertrandRussell said:


> shitty poverty gulag genes.


my take on eastern european girls:

ukranian/russian - hot in their 20s, turn into grandmas as soon as they hit 30 and stinky vags
bulgarians - stinky vag, but look after themselves otherwise, essentially pale turkish folks
polish - good hygiene, decent features, but my god what is it with their rubbery walrus like skin? feels like you're pumping a chubby white dude.


----------



## Htobrother (May 6, 2021)

BertrandRussell said:


> my take on eastern european girls:
> 
> ukranian/russian - hot in their 20s, turn into grandmas as soon as they hit 30 and stinky vags
> bulgarians - stinky vag, but look after themselves otherwise, essentially pale turkish folks
> polish - good hygiene, decent features, but my god what is it with their rubbery walrus like skin? feels like you're pumping a chubby white dude.


Stinky vag is the most disgusting thing


----------



## AlexAP (May 6, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Polish girls even ask on tinder if you want to marry them jfl


Why would they do that? They can move to Germany, they don't need Visa.


----------



## LooksOverAll (May 6, 2021)

I don't think this works in Russia anymore. Girls are hypergamous over there too now. This only works in Lithuania or some other obscure EE shithole.


----------



## Mouthbreath (May 6, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> I don't think this works in Russia anymore. Girls are hypergamous over there too now. This only works in Lithuania or some other obscure EE shithole.


Lithuania is a lot richer than most regions of russia


----------



## LooksOverAll (May 6, 2021)

Mouthbreath said:


> Lithuania is a lot richer than most regions of russia


Obviously. Some village foid in Russia is going to be 3 PSL with yellow teeth though. Talking about Moscow, St Petersburg, etc.


----------



## DesperadoRatado (May 6, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> I don't think this works in Russia anymore. Girls are hypergamous over there too now. This only works in Lithuania or some other obscure EE shithole.


How is lithuania an obsecure EE shithole. Not even a EE country let alone a shithole. Have u been to lithuania? doubt it


----------



## LooksOverAll (May 6, 2021)

DesperadoRatado said:


> How is lithuania an obsecure EE shithole. Not even a EE country let alone a shithole. Have u been to lithuania? doubt it


My first "girlfriend" was Lithuanian and she was a becky with rock bottom standards so I assume they're a shithole or at least have ugly men. Lithuania is 100% an eastern european country. They were part of the soviet union and a lot of them speak Russian.


----------



## .👽. (May 7, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Why would they do that? They can move to Germany, they don't need Visa.


Idk maybe need someone to take care of them


----------



## BertrandRussell (May 7, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> My first "girlfriend" was Lithuanian and she was a becky with rock bottom standards so I assume they're a shithole or at least have ugly men. Lithuania is 100% an eastern european country. They were part of the soviet union and a lot of them speak Russian.


It's part of the Eastern European's survival tactics to say ''i'm not eastern european i'm central european''....czechs, lithuanians, poles. They all do that yet they rail women whose insides smell like chernobyl.


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (May 8, 2021)

ItsNotADream said:


> My father picked my mom (russian) from the bus station *20 years ago*, now I am here


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (May 8, 2021)

Merlix said:


> This isn't true anymore. Ukraine has been showered with Dubai and Turkish money and now any girl worth her salt is looking for the chanel and champagne lifestyle. The ones that aren't are picked up by locals who are looking better and better these days.
> 
> Instagram, OnlyFans and tinder have ruined these places for any normal betabuxxer. You better bring a fuck ton of money or else you'll be at best paying for whores but not getting a ltr.
> 
> And if that's your game, seeking.com does the same shit without having to take time off work.


The clown is larping, EE is more hypergamous than west by now. Foids know their worth and extract every last penny out of their looks. Every gl foid is on IG and has hundreds of beta orbiters from the west, some orbiters are prolly HTN type guys which these foids could pick out of all the ugly ones. No gl woman, let alone model, cares about money of some 3.5 psl old dude.

Imagine believing some larping nerds on here.


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (May 9, 2021)

skooLX-aM said:


> The clown is larping, EE is more hypergamous than west by now. Foids know their worth and extract every last penny out of their looks. Every gl foid is on IG and has hundreds of beta orbiters from the west, some orbiters are prolly HTN type guys which these foids could pick out of all the ugly ones. No gl woman, let alone model, cares about money of some 3.5 psl old dude.
> 
> Imagine believing some larping nerds on here.


Why would I larp about this shit?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 9, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> My first "girlfriend" was Lithuanian and she was a becky with rock bottom standards so I assume they're a shithole or at least have ugly men. Lithuania is 100% an eastern european country. They were part of the soviet union and a lot of them speak Russian.


You’re not an incel then 
Why lie ?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 9, 2021)

ItsNotADream said:


> Why would I larp about this shit?


You know why


----------



## LooksOverAll (May 9, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> You’re not an incel then
> Why lie ?


This was middle school. Didn't kiss, fuck, etc.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 9, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> This was middle school. Didn't kiss, fuck, etc.


In Russia?


----------



## LooksOverAll (May 9, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> In Russia?


US.


----------



## Entschuldigung (May 9, 2021)

But theyre bad for breeding


----------



## Deleted member 11675 (May 9, 2021)

ItsNotADream said:


> It sounds like some kind of a retarded redpill but its 100% true, those countries are stack in the past
> and your SMV will be massive if you have money, He legit sent me videos, and I visited his house multiple times
> where I saw her


How much money you think is good for ukraine? I mean per month income to be considered as rich?


----------

